# Luna - due 3/11



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I thought I would start a new thread for Luna. She is a FF yearling FB Boer doe, who is due March 11th.
The last week has been very hard on us all, as we lost our beloved doe Peanut to pregnancy toxemia last Wed evening <due Mar 5th>. 
So now I am just a nervous wreck about Luna. For some reason we just don't have any luck with FB Boer's. The only one we've gotten kids from so far in 3 years has been Luna & Peanut's mom....
So yeah, I'm a mental mess right now 

Luna seems to be doing okay, but she is definitely missing her big sister 
She's our last pregnant doe of the year, and the other does just don't want anything to do with her, so she is feeling lonely. We've been keeping her in front of the barn, which gives her access to the kids creep feeder, and she can hang out with them since there usually is always someone in there.

She doesn't seem to want to eat grain in her stall, she eats & nibbles on grain in the kids creep feeder, and does manage to eat some through the night/morning. She's eating hay and drinking. I know part of it has to be kids taking up a lot of room.

I don't have any new pics, I just haven't had a chance to get any, plus the weather hasn't been very co operative. IMO she looks like she'll probably have twins.

Pic from 2-17









Video from 2-24 <she has a 'thing' for this baby lol>





Please keep her in your goatie prayers. My son will be so devastated if something happens to her or her babies. He isn't close to Luna, but she could give him a little redemption. Peanut was his baby girl, so he's taking her death hard <as am I>.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry about Peanut. Sending prayers that all will go well with Luna.ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck with Luna.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:hug: Lets go Luna :clap:

I will keep Luna and all you guys in my prayers :sadhappy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok ms Luna this is how it's.gonna be. Your gonna be a good girl and not worry your family. Your also gonna give your little boy a little girl for him to love on.
Now mom you make sure you tell her what I said, and let her know that I hate the cold so if I have to go there and yell at her I'm not gonna be happy.
I really do wish the best outcome and also girls, lots of girl


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How's Luna Lady doing today ?


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww geez! I'm so sorry you lost Peanut I hope Luna gives you a couple of beautiful doelings


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is definitely walking 'off' on her front right foot, not horrible, but enough that I am worried 
I gave her 1oz. of Calcium drench about 3:30pm, and getting ready to go give her another 1oz. Tomorrow morning I'll pick up CMPK. 
She hasn't gone off of feed completely - she nibbles/eats off & on all day in the babies creep feeder, and nibbles her hay. I may pick up some sweet horse feed tomorrow morning and offer that to her that as well, but someone mentioned oats, so I may do those instead. With her being a picky eater, I'm afraid of getting something and her not eating it. She does not like alfalfa pellets, or alfalfa hay! crazy I know! I gave her some the other day, she stuck her nose up and went over to 'her' hay.

With the weather, she isn't able to get out and exercise as much as she used to. She stands around bored all day  This weather is just lousy. We are expecting heavy rain tonight/tomorrow, and nearly a foot of snow between Wed/Thurs! So yeah, a little freaked out over here 
I'm praying it's just her needing more calcium in her diet. 

Next year we will DEFINITELY be looking into a better feeding program for our girls, these past few weeks have just been horrible 




EDITED TO ADD-----------> she isn't 'off' feed, but because she has access to it 24/7 she doesn't really get excited about it. I don't know how much she really eats so that concerns me, but I do see her at the feeder through the day. She usually eats most of the feed in her stall by morning, I put 1-2lbs. in her stall...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I was going to suggest sweet feed as well…..if Luna won't eat it maybe the others 
will ? Its only one bag , not much at all if they all get a little mixed in their regular grain…….just a thought.
Have you ever offered her Tums ? If she eats them , at least its one less thing you will have to drench her with….less stress for the both of you 
She actually might be getting enough and like you said , you can't be sure of the amount she's consuming.. 

I know , your stressed beyond stressed. Luna is going to do fine Candice :hug:
Is there someone that has goats , close to you that could offer some of their grains , if its different from what your feeding , so as to see if Luna will like it ?
If you put someone in with her , like a older baby maybe , would that encourage her to eat more ? Just trying to think what could help her .

Praying this weather breaks already , winter needs to take a flipping hike :GAAH:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would.try the oats mixed in with the sweet feed, or maybe even oats straight. I know at times my goats will walk over alfalfa for oat hay and oats are.decent in energy. Another good one but mine really hate it is shredded beet pulp. I just added it to my goats grain that are due in a month and I had to mix it very well and they still had.to think about it lol. But I do know people have had good luck with their goats loving it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to give an update. Luna has gone off feed, and acting like she feels awful, walking sore on her front feet. She stopped eating last night. I gave her propylene glycol/amino acid/probios/brown sugar last night, along with some Calcium gluconate orally. Got her to eat about 5 slices of bread. 
Today she wanted nothing to eat, so I called the vet, and got a bottle of dex & a shot of lute, and picked up some things a friend suggested we try drenching her with.
Dex did get her eating hay, but still wants nothing to do with feed. We gave her 30cc Calcium gluconate injected/3 different sites. 
Drenched her with ensure/corn oil/goat electrolytes/water. 

6:45pm temp was 103.7, seems high considering it was 20 degrees. Vet did recommend getting her started on LA200, so we gave that before we came in.

10pm temp is 102.0, she was sleeping and wasn't happy to be interrupted. A friend said to check and see if she sounds raspy/congested. To myself and my son she does, so we are considering this may be why she has gone off of feed.
She noses feed like she wants to eat but doesn't feel good and won't eat.

Getting ready to give her more drench, with some probios/b-complex in the mix as well as calcium gluconate. 
In the morning when my husband gets home we will give her more dex and lute. 

Please pray she gets through this. She is not as bad as the doe we lost last week, but I am very optimistic/cautious and refuse to get my hopes up, and preparing myself for the worst. Thankfully we have some friends nearby that we can call if we need help, and a friend does have colostrum if we need that kind of help as well. 

I'm pretty much a mental mess right now stressing about her. It's so hard not to get obsessed, then you don't know what to do, is this the right thing, or that...ugh 

So...we'll go drench now, then I am taking a HOT shower, ibuprofen, and going to relax with a tv show I enjoy and try to take my mind off of her for a while. I have to remind myself, if God wants her to be saved, he will guide us in the right direction and make it happen.... ♥


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope it all goes well for you ray:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have been thinking you you and the family and goats for a while. I sure hope things work out for you. I am now worried about my full blood does. I have 2 months till they are due. I have a good feeling it will all work out for you all.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Luna's not doing well.  I hope the labor and birth goes well for her. Keep us posted as you're able and we'll be praying all goes well. :hug: :hug: ray: ray: 

On another note... I don't think this can be reasoned on the fact that the doe is FB. I don't know if it can even be blamed on genetics, but that almost seems more likely to me since they are sisters. My whole herd that just kidded is FB and every single one did great through pregnancy until our last one who just kidded 2 days ago. She stopped eating her feed (not hay) a week or so before kidding. She had quads and started eating again just hours after delivering. I honestly don't believe this has anything to do with the % of the goats... genetics possibly, or more likely just circumstance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

I can imagine how stressful this must be! So sorry to read of what happened to your other doe. You're doing everything possible for a good outcome and I'm confident all will be well with Luna and her kids!:sadhappy:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I literally just dealt with this. Went off feed, breathing weird, temp of 103, diarrhea, walking stiff and barely at all.
Started her on penicillin, b complex, probios, and a shot of banamine on day one. By day three her high temp was gone, breathing was better but rumen was still off and she was only walking when I made her, still little interest in hay, one sipped water, had to drench her. I shoved 8 tums down her throat which is the equivalent of half a bottle of MFO solution. Few hours later she was up and walking, nibbling on things. So that brings me to hypocalcemia. She's been getting 8 tums every morning now to prevent a relapse.

Mix a bottle of calcium, a bottle of dextrose and a bottle of the amino acid. Cut out the brown suger, that'll further throw off the rumen. Drench her with that 6-8oz every 4-6 hrs until she's looking better. It will combat hypocalcemia and ketosis at the same time. I would give her tums as well for extra calcium. 
And big doses of probios.
And I would stop the ensure/corn oil drench, and stay with electrolytes and water. 

It's devistating I know :hug: My doe had a full month to go when she went down, I was scared to death of loosing her and the kids. But she is up now, eating and drinking, so I will pray your doe gets through this too! ray: :hug:

Since this is the 2nd doe to do this (I'm so sorry about Peanut  ) what type of hay are you feeding and how much grain?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much ♥ We induced her @ 6am with 3cc Lute & gave 7cc dex. She didn't eat anything that I can tell between 6am-9am, but when I went out to check on her she got up on her own <probably afraid of being poked/prodded/drenched!>, but seemed happy that I was changing out her hay to entice her, and she started nibbling at it.

We can't give her banamine at this point since we've induced. Sadly, I don't have dextrose, and only have a tiny bit of amino acid left. 
I do have tums, I can give her those vs. the calcium gluconate. I can crush them and drench her with it vs. trying to get them down in her, she is a drama queen, drenching can be a real challenge.
I was told the ensure would be good because it's high calorie - vet wants me to get calories, and hydration into her. 
Hopefully she doesn't wait too long to go into labor. She did look a bit uncomfortable standing up this morning, like a late pregnancy/near labor doe who sticks their butt in the air first then slowly rises. 
Looked like she has goo coming out, and ligs were very, very low.

I'm trying my best here, but have to be cautious not to stress her out too much since she is such a drama queen about putting anything in her mouth.

Going out now to feed, treat her, and have to trim the other goats feet <oh fun...10 of 11 babies, and 6 does....>, thankfully my kids can help, but it will be a fun experience getting the babies on the goat stand for the first time.

Please keep praying for Luna, I'm still very optimistic. She's no where near as bad as Peanut was...yet. We'll keep pushing the calcium.

BTW, I definitely know all FB's aren't bad, but right now, we're just considering selling the ones we have, and stepping away for a bit, just until we can recover/heal from all of this. It's been such a lousy experience. Out of 4 adult fullblood does, 1 did kid 3x successfully <Luna & Peanut's mom>, but she is a super hard keeper <walking skeleton right now nursing 6 week old twins & getting 2x more grain than other goats>, We had another FB who lost babies 2 years in a row - those 2 came from same farm as kids but not related. 
Then Peanut.... now Luna


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Will keep the prayers coming Candice :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is she doing ?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thinking of you and Luna. Best wishes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks again I appreciate it so much ♥ She is walking a little more stiff on her front end, but still able to get up and around and I think she could still run if she wanted too <she was walking fast to get away from my son a little while ago lol>. It does concern me though, but otherwise she seems okay, not any worse - still nibbling hay, I've seen her urinate frequently today. I didn't check ketone levels though, but at this point, what would they tell me? I mean, we're already treating her for PT, Hypocalcemia, and we've already induced...

I crushed up some tums a little while ago and had my husband drench her with those. Problem is I don't know how many she got, I put 8 in the syringe, but some oozed out. I am down to a 35cc syringe, and 20cc syringes, so it makes drenching unpleasant. TSC didn't have anything bigger than 20cc.
So, when I go back out I figure I'd give her some more.
He also gave her the ensure drench - ensure/corn oil/probios/electrolytes/water.

Ligs are very low and flimsy, udder is still soft, I'm worried if she will be able to give colostrum for the babies if everything does go okay. If not, I do have a friend that has some. 
She was talking more this afternoon than usual in a soft voice. Not sure if it is a 'please leave me alone I don't feel well' soft voice, but it was soft like a baby talking voice. I went into her stall a little while ago to visit with her before coming in, and touched her belly and she ran to the back of the stall - that's new. But then I massaged her, and she enjoyed it, and just casually talked to me. She's not a lovey dovey kinda doe, but it was really cute. She appreciates the massages.

I'll update if anything changes. I'm hoping she doesn't get any worse, but I'm also hoping she might wait until at least early in the morning at the soonest so my husband is home in the event I need help. I do have goat friends nearby that said to call day or night, they are more experienced than I am and came to help try and save Peanut's babies ♥
I haven't felt very well, I think the stress of all of this, and the fact I have a tooth I'm pretty sure the nerve has died, and keeps swelling, lack of sleep - it's all catching up to me. I'm going to relax in between checks, get caught up on my favorite tv show <Chicago Fire>, and maybe see about getting a movie on Amazon instant video to enjoy with the kids  Need to have some balance, and stop obsessing... So hard to do though ♥


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How's she doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's still hanging in there, still able to get up and get around. She 'might' be in early labor, so we'll keep a close eye on her. My son said she didn't want to come out of her stall, and normally she is waiting by the stall door ready to come out.
He got her out, and let her out in front of the barn with the babies as usual, but she clearly didn't want them around her, and was standing with her head down in front of the barn. So we closed the creep door and she is by herself, has a 16'x7' section of the barn and can go in front of the barn or in the pen behind <so she can see the other goats>. My daughter said she is talking in a soft voice a few minutes ago, so I'm guessing baby talk. She was nibbling hay as well.

I am getting ready to go out and keep an eye on her. Her ligs felt gone this morning, but udder was still soft. Kids were more active this morning than usual, which is something I tend to notice before our does kid. I did feel kids on both sides so at least twins. 
If all goes well I pray her udder comes in so they can have colostrum from her, then we'll just have to see if she can take care of them/wants to take care of them. I admit, I am very nervous right now, praying for a good outcome.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

saying prayers and sending hugs to you, Luna and the whole family.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She is in labor, she has streaming, ligs are gone, and she's talking a lot to us. She's strong enough to deliver kids, just praying now that they are in position and not too big. I'll help pull if need be, I don't want her to get too exhausted.

Her milk still hadn't come in as of 15 minutes ago, so I am praying it comes in, otherwise I'll have to call a friend and see about getting some colostrum. I have 3 large jugs of real goats milk my friend gave me that is n the freezer in the event we need to bottle feed. She is only 3 days early, and has been getting dex for 3 days. Hopefully they are strong enough from her being sick...

Going to go sit and watch and wait.... Beautiful weather today, sunny, and will be in the 50s - already 50 degrees. My husband is home in the event I need help, and have experienced goat friends nearby in case we have a kid not in position.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck! Praying for a good outcome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck hope all goes well!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

best wishes


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I am sure everything will be just fine. Think positive


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck!! Praying all is well


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hope all goes well! This has probably been mentioned, but do your goats have a consistent calcium supply? I'm watching like crazy for ketosis here too, seems like it's been a bad year for it! I'm horribly sorry for your loss, you take great care of your girls but bad years happen. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Praying for Luna. ((( hugs)))


----------



## Younger (Oct 6, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna kidded 4 hours ago, right after I posted. Twin girls, traditional doe, and red paint girl. Sadly, after 3 hours or working on her, we lost the red paint doe  She was strong after birth, was trying to get up and walk, looking for a teat, but never had a suck reflex, and started panting, tongue looked blue, and became lethargic, temp dropped to below 100.
Brought her in, and worked to get her temp up - heating pad, towels and blow drying. Temp got up to 102.3, so we tried to tube feed, but none of my syringes fit the tube very well! Tried to syringe feed a little bit, but she started panting again. Hubby went to go get some more milk, I got her to swallow a little coffee and corn syrup, but about 5 minutes later she seized, and that was that  I held her until she was gone, poor baby. She was soooo beautiful ♥

The little one is adorable, traditional with what looks to be a darker read head then mama.

I'll update again later. Fingers crossed that mama gets stronger, and baby will be fine. I am staying optimistic, I don't want to get my hopes up and get my heart crushed.

This has definitely been a bad year, and I think a lot has to do with the harsh weather everyone has been having. It's been hard on our nursing does too


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thank goodness Luna got through it ok ! Im so sorry about the doeling :tear: I was holding my breathe reading this post. 
I will contune to keep all you guys in my prayers :hug:


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Whew! Glad Luna is ok so far and you have one healthy baby. Sorry for such a hard year I feel so bad for you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to pray for all. Yes, bad year for many, and it's the weather, I know it. Such strange weather affects more than we know.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about the paint doe. Prayers that everyone else does well.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry about the paint doe but I am glad everything else worked out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much ♥ Around 7pm I gave baby a bottle of goats milk, and she drank until she was full, I'd guess at least a couple of ounces. She was content and wanted to sleep, so I put her in the heating barrel and she was snoozing comfortably.

I am going to stay optimistic, still. I don't want to get attached and lose her  But so far she does seem okay, no labored breathing, or non typical baby behavior.
I am concerned that she gets enough colostrum, but she did nurse really good on mom after she was born. I'm going to have my husband go check on them in just a few minutes, and get baby to nurse, and massage Luna's udder. 

Luna did drop her placenta, so I gave her Banamine and she ate a little grain, and did eat her hay. I drenched her with the ensure mixture, and wormed her. 

On top of this, all the snow we had the other day has been melting, and our place is a lake, and the area around the barn is absolutely nasty. I can't wait until we can get some gravel down to help with mud & sitting water around the barn, makes it absolutely miserable, and just adds to the stress of everything else.

I'm hanging in there though, and my kids seem to be doing fine.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Glad to hear the baby is doing good. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

read through your thread..wow...you have been testing this year but have come out on top..I know it may not seem like it...with loosing peanut and now this little doe..but Luna is fine and her new baby is doing fine and thats wonderful...Lots of learning comes from our losses and trials...weather has been bad..so many factors...and you and your family held together!! This year will strengthen you...

:hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay!!! You and mama did it. Very sorry about the one  but still happy you had a.fairly good out come.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks ♥ So far everything seems to be okay. Luna still feels bad & is exhausted, but she is very attentive to her baby, and encourages her to nurse, nurse, nurse. My husband did the night checks last night so I could rest, and didn't need to give baby a bottle. I checked them about an hour ago, and Luna's udder seems to feel a little better, and baby seems to be getting enough - she seemed content and wasn't crying or acting like she's hungry.

She's so itty bitty, it makes her even more adorable. I'd guess she is about 5lbs. We need to get her weighed.
 Her sweater looks so funny because it's so big!

I will stay cautious just in case, I know the first week with PT babies can have ups and downs, but she seems strong, healthy, and doesn't appear to have any breathing/lung issues.

I'll give Luna some dex when I go back out to help stimulate her appetite, I'm sure it will take some time to get her eating normally again. I'll drench her with a little bit of ensure and some electrolytes/water for hydration. 
She won't drink water if you put anything in it, she's so picky.

Well, I am going back to bed for a little while, didn't sleep well, I kept waking up, worried about baby, or worried I'd oversleep getting the kids up for school even though the alarm was set <lol>.

Here is a pic of her yesterday evening after I got her a few oz's of milk in a bottle, she was zonked out lol
I'll try to get some better pictures today. Have to go get feed and groceries in a little while, and I'm exhausted just thinking about it!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dex suppresses the immune system so be careful with it.......I've been on a dex research kick with everything going on with you


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Glad everyone is ok. Yes if you are giving dex more tham once pair it with an antibiotic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Jessica, she won't get anymore after today. 

She is not doing so well right now, back to feeling terrible  very listless/lethargic. I gave her the dex, LA200, calcium orally, and the ensure mix/electrolytes/water stuff we've been drenching her with. Even though she feels terrible, she is still taking great care of the baby, and baby seems to be fine so far, belly feels fine and she is content.

I am going to go back out in a few minutes to take her temperature, with the way she is acting I'd almost suspect she could have a fever. I forgot I brought the thermometer back in the house. I am thinking as long as her temp isn't low, some banamine might help make her feel better, but not sure how close together I can give dex & banamine, so I need to find out. I'll also give her some B Vitamins, I just wanted to wait and give her a little time between medicine/vitamins so I'm not cramming it all down into her at once.

I really thought this morning she was going to try and pull out of this, but now I'll just stay cautious.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

So glad to hear that her baby is doing well. :leap: Good job Luna, Candice and family! So sorry you lost the red girl.  

It can take a couple days for sick does to recover after kidding, so keep up the good work and I betcha Luna will be back to her normal self soon! :hug: :thumb:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Are you giving her Probios?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna is doing better this afternoon, whew  It's a beautiful day, mid 50s, and has been mostly sunny all afternoon, so the stall door & barn door are open for mom & baby to go in/out. The baby laid on the rocks in front of the barn for a while snoozing & soaking up the sun, it was really cute. Luna has been eating a little grain, seen her drinking some water, and eating hay, and she is very attentive to her baby, and encourages her to nurse frequently.

Little one is so adorable ♥

Luna has lost a lot of weight in the past week, then after kidding, but once she starts eating well I think she'll bounce back.








































































Her udder is slowly getting better, but is still small. I'm hoping to wash her up tomorrow, she is also in need of her hooves trimmed, so I'll see how tolerable she will be for that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is the best news !!!!!!!!! I'm so happy to hear this !!
Bless her heart she looks good considering everything !
She has a spark in her eye in that picture for sure. 
Baby is precious sleeping outside , so glad they were able to get some sun ! That is so important for them and us


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

stopped in to see how she is doing. I read the post but don't think I said anything and just stopped by to check on her progress.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness what an adorable little girl! Luna looks great too. So glad she is feeling better!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Candice...she is a doll baby  So sorry you have had so much trouble :hug: 
Any ideas what could have been causing the hypocalcemia in your does? If that's what is was?? 
Feeding goats is such a challenge!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Candice, I have just now read this thread. I am so sorry for all your trials. God Bless you and yours as you and Luna recover. I will say some prayers for you. For now, you are doing all you can and she knows it. Rest and take care!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HOw is everyone today? Yourself included Candice?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Things are going well, Luna seems to be feeling a little better, although she's still not interested in grain. She does eat her hay, but IMO it's not enough so we've still been giving her a little of the ensure mix a couple of times a day. 
She's been chewing cud, and seems to be drinking water a little better.

The baby is just so precious. She's so little, and so darling ♥ She still seems to be getting enough, she nurses frequently, and sometimes she can't make up her mind which side or which teat she wants <mom has 4 lol>. Luna's udder seemed to feel a little fuller this afternoon, so fingers crossed that she is trying to get her milk to come in.

It rained all day today, so I couldn't get them outside. I'm hoping it will dry up a bit tomorrow so I can get them out in the backyard for a while -- it's supposed to be 62 degrees!!

Here are a few videos I got of them earlier today 















My son and his new baby girl yesterday afternoon


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad to hear things are improving. Hope it stays that.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Great pics!! Glad both are doing well


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pics! Glad there is improvement.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna hasn't had any meds/supplements/etc. since yesterday evening, so fingers crossed... She was more alert this morning at 7:30am, her udder felt fuller, and she nibbled a tiny bit of grain, and went to her hay. Oh, she loves wheat bread, so I've been giving her 3 slices of whole wheat here and there. 
Looks like she drank a decent amount of water overnight <for her>. 
Baby looks good and is starting to be more active. She used to walk around a bit slow, and kinda reminded me of a bloodhound lol.
But she's perking up, and is walking with a little pep in her step.

I'm dealing with a bad tooth infection, got meds, so I am going to lay down, and see how they are doing in a few hours. Once the thick fog clears, it's supposed to be nice later today, low 60s, and partly cloudy, so I plan on bringing them out in the back yard for a while.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry about the tooth, so glad to see Luna and baby doing well. I almost cried when I saw your son with his little girl. Tears of joy after all he has been through lately.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So happy to see those pictures and video and hear your update !
Seeing your son with his baby doeling made me smile , so sweet  
Keeping you guys in my prayers :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is Luna and her doeling doing ?


----------

